
WINDOWS 10 PLANS TO HIT 1 BILLION DEVICES IN 3 YEARS - mfgrad
http://mfgtalkradio.com/windows-10-plans-to-hit-1-billion-devices-in-3-years/
======
nerdy
WHY ARE WE YELLING?

Also, the number of devices in existence grows annually, it's going to be
free, and they haven't yet accomplished their goal. They're also launching it
to every form factor at the same time.

Java runs on several billion devices, MS is shooting for 1bn devices in 3
years... not even sure if that's ambitious since they'll likely convert near
100% of Win7/Win8 to Win10.

I'm happy it'll be a free upgrade (even if that isn't news)-- but I don't
think there's anything worth yelling over!

